# trialshops-erfahrungen



## andis (13. November 2008)

(Ich hÃ¤tte meine Erfahrungen gerne weiterhin im thread "www.trialparts.lv Team fahrer" geÃ¤uÃert. Doch der ist dummerweise geschlossen, was mich sehr sehr verwundert. Ich bin immer noch am grÃ¼beln, was wohl die GrÃ¼nde dafÃ¼r sind.) Deshalb lassen sich nun hier Erfahrungen mit diversen Trialshops aufschreiben.

Meine Geschichte geht so:

geschlagene fÃ¼nf Monate ist es nun her, seit der Herr Ikalis â seines Zeichens Betreiber eines Trialshops in Lettland (siehe obige Adresse), Geld in HÃ¶he von 510 Euro fÃ¼r eine Bestellung hat. Die bestellten Teile konnte er nicht liefern. Nach zahlreichen Hinhaltungen und Beteuerungen, die sich den ganzen Sommer hinzogen, schrieb er Anfang Oktober am 10. des Monats November wÃ¼rden 400 Euro (wohl gemerkt ein Teil der Summe) zurÃ¼ck Ã¼berwiesen. 

Doch wie sollte es ######## anders kommen, als es tatsÃ¤chlich kam. Das Datum nÃ¤herte sich und da wurden aus 400 Euro ganz schnell 280 Euro, ohne dabei auch nur mit einer Silbe zu erwÃ¤hnen, bis wann denn nun der Rest folgen soll. 

Ich denke, der Typ will uns (Georg und mich) verarschen und wird das Geld nie zurÃ¼ck erstatten, sondern darauf hoffen, dass wir uns mit einer Teilsumme zufrieden geben und das Ganze dann im Sande verlaufen lassen. Ich kann deshalb nur allen davon abraten, auch nur eine Schraube beim Herrn Ikalis zu bestellen. ###############.

good night

Andreas


----------



## misanthropia (13. November 2008)

Auch trotz deiner Wut solltest du vielleicht niemandem beim Namen öffentlich anzeigen. Das gehört sich nicht, nenne den Shop, aber keine Namen und bezeichne schon gar nicht jemandem im Internet namentlich als Dieb. Das kann sogar rechliche Folgen für dich haben. Auch wenn das nicht gut läuft mit dem Shop, kannst du leider nichts beweisen. 
Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum auch dieser Thread schnell editiert oder gelöscht wird.

p.s.: generell drehen sich die Service- Uhren nur in Deutschland so zügig, wir sind da sehr verwöhnt aber bisher habe ich auch noch nichtsnegatives von dem Laden gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. November 2008)

Der Herr ist wortkarg, was bei seinem "Englisch" auch sinnvoll ist. Er verspricht 2 Wochen Wartezeit, bei mir waren es 6, auch mit Hinhaltungen und und und...am Ende war alles da, und betrogen hat er bisher so weit ich das mitbekommen habe noch niemanden. Der Service ist nur etwas minderwertig...mehr nicht.

WÃ¼rde jederzeit wieder etwas bestellen. 
Habe Ã¼brigens Rahmen und Gabel bestellt.


----------



## wodka o (13. November 2008)

Hallo andis!

Ich kann deinen Ärger durchaus verstehen, aber das Boar ist keine Rechtsbeihilfe oder eine Plattform für Bewertungen. Ich bitte dich davon Abstand zu nehmen. Solange der Sachverhalt nicht eindeutig geklärt ist. 
Der genannte Verkäufer kann dem Boardbetreiber dafür ordentlich auf die Füße treten.


----------



## FunRideXL (13. November 2008)

hi andis, ich habe eine summe von 550 eur an den herrn...überwiesen, das dürfte auch schon so 4 monate her sein. Ich bin nicht naiv, aber ich habe ihn noch eine gewisse zeitspanne gegeben, damit er uns das geld zurücküberweist. Er hat wohl versandprobleme bla bla..., ob das der realität entspricht kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe mit ihm über skype schon öfters gesprochen, und ihm diese "deadline" gegeben. Wenn in nächster zeit nichts passiert werde ich einen anwalt angagieren. Habe gute beziehungen, durch den überweisungsbeleg...kann man rechtsmittel gültig machen. Wir können uns ja mal über die sachlage unterhalten. Ach ja, verwende keine namen..., sonst werden solche threads unterbunden...


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. November 2008)

> Geändert von wodka o (Gestern um 20:44 Uhr). Grund: Bitte keine haltbaren Äußerungen im Forum.


----------



## feltzer (14. November 2008)

> Grund: Bitte keine haltbaren Äußerungen im Forum.



find ich auch geil


----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2008)

sorry lese diesen thread leider erst jetzt weil ikalis mir den link geschickt hat.

also tatsache ist das er wirklch probleme hat er hat leider kaum teile auf lager weil ers sich nicht leisten kann er sammelt seine bestellungen daher und bestellt dann immer in großen Mengen leider sind diese bestellungen zu selten dadurch die hohen Wartezeiten, er ist kein schlechter Mensch und
will bestimmt niemanden verarschen. Es läuft halt leider nicht gut für ihn.


so ....das mal auf die schnelle


----------



## andis (8. Januar 2009)

Tag zusammen,

um die Angelegeheit mit dem Inhaber des Shops "trialparts.lv" von Georgs und meiner Seite aus zu Ende zu bringen, sei folgendes angemerkt:

Das noch ausstehende Geld wurde überwiesen, sodass die gesamte Summe wieder zurückgegeben ist. Wieviele Monate und Hinhaltungen dazwischen lagen, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Ich habe aufgehört zu zählen. 

Mein Eindruck ist trotz allem, dass dem Herrn Ikalis die ganze Sache etwas unangehm ist und er sich auch eine schnellere und überzeugendere Lösung gewünscht hätte. Für Außenstehende ist es sicherlich schwierig, die Probleme mit dem Aufbau eines solchen Geschäfts verstehen zu können. Schwierig ist es gleichzeitig auch, diese auf dem Rücken der (potentiellen) Kunden abzufedern. 

Allen, die noch auf ihr Geld oder Teile warten, wünsche ich viel Glück. 

Andreas


----------



## chrisregensburg (12. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich jetzt mal der diskusion anschliessen. 
ich habe nämlich das gleiche problem und zwar habe ich vor über 2 monaten 300 an den trialparts.lv überwiesen.
leider habe ich keine ahnung was mit meiner ware ist und wann ich sie bekomme, 
denn der email-kontakt ist auch abgebrochen!
anfangs wie es um die bestellung gegangen ist, habe ich spätestens nach 2 tagen eine antwort von ihm bekommen, doch jetzt wenn ich ne anfrage mache, wo meine ware bleibt und wie lange es noch dauert, meldet er sich nicht mehr!!!

ich will jetzt nicht über den typen schimpfen oder ihn schlecht machen, aber mich würde interessieren, wie ich ihn am besten erreichen kann, so dass er mir endlich mal auf meine mails antwortet.

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, auf die ware warten, oder das geld zurück vordern?!
Macht der typ nur einmal im Jahr ne Sammelbestellung, oder wie?!


Gruss chris


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2009)

MSN war mein kontakt zu ihm. antwort gabs meistens nach ca. 1min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andis (12. März 2009)

Hallo Chris,

es sind erst gute zwei Monate vergangen und du machst dir schon Sorgen? Wenn du Pech hast, werden es noch einige weitere.

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass der Herr Urlaub macht - ihm sei's vergönnt - und sich deshalb nicht meldet. Im letzten Sommer gab es auch eine  Unterbrechung unseres Kontaktes, weil er in den Ferien war.

Wie du weiter verfahren könntest, weiß sicherlich keine_r genau. Weshalb ich mich zur Rückforderung des Geldes entschlossen habe, war der Eindruck, dass der Herr selbst überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte, ob die Teile zu beschaffen sind. Nach unzähligen Hinhaltungen und Ausreden war es dann auch mal genug.

beste Grüße 
andreas


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Mai 2012)

Nach 4 Jahren hat auch das letzte mir bekannte Opfer von (jetzt) trialparts.net seine Teile erhalten. Bei der Bearbeitungszeit war es (zum Glück) nicht mehr möglich die bestellten Produkte zu bekommen. Unterm Strich ist aber immerhin der gezahlte Betrag in Ware umgewandelt worden.
Dies geschieh vor allem, da der Shop einen Neuanfang wagen möchte und meine negativen Bemerkungen in sämtlichen Netzwerken sehr hinderlich waren.


----------



## Lateiner (16. Mai 2012)

is der "Trialmarkt" was gescheites? weil ich wollte demnächst da was bestellen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Mai 2012)

Trialmarkt ist kompetent und recht schnell. Nur Gewichtsangaben sind gewürfelt.


----------



## Shoko (17. Mai 2012)

Um den Eindruck von Werbung zu vermeiden:

www.trialmarkt.de
www.bikes-in-motion.de
www.biketrial-germany.de
www.trialershome.de
www.hoffmann-bikes.de


----------



## florianwagner (17. Mai 2012)

hi, wie ist den der chainreaction cycles shop zu bewerten? habe vor dort etwas zu bestellen und wollte mich vorher mal erkundigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2012)

Also wenn du chainreactioncycles.com meinst, dann kann ich den prinzipiell nur empfehlen, solange du Teie bestellst die du definitiv brauchst. Musst du mal was zurückschicken, dann kann das auch probleme bereiten. Ich musste mal etwas zurückschicken und das hat ewig gedauert bis es ankam und ich mein geld wieder hatte. Ansonsten echt gut!

Und lass nix an eine Packstation senden! Normalerweise sind meine pakete von dort immer per dhl gekommen, aber genau als ich es dann mal zur packstation schicken wollte, hat auf deutscher seite gls den versand übernommen.


----------



## florianwagner (17. Mai 2012)

wie ist denn die lieferzeit in etwa??


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Mai 2012)

recht schnell... 
Montags bestellt - ende der selben Woche angekommen. (fast so schnell wie Tarty)

nie Probleme gehabt, mit CRC. (3x)


----------



## florianwagner (17. Mai 2012)

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten.


----------

